# custom heat press transfer prices - how do they work?



## tonynjanet (Nov 1, 2007)

I need help. how do custom heat press transfer prices work? I have a church that wants shirts for a camping outing and they want 30 shirts made. they havent told me what they want, as far as logo or church name and logo. but how do I charge? its my first big sale, for me anyway and I really want to do this right. I dont want to overcharge but I dont want to rip myself off. can I get advice please.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: custom heat press transfer prices*

Based on number of colors, quantity and size(how many can you fit on a sheet). Check out Ace Transfer, Transfer Express, First Edition, or some of the others and their pricing is posted. 

Also there are art charges unless you send art in to their specifications.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: custom heat press transfer prices*

another thing you may want to do is show them some stock transfers and maybe offer to out the schurch name on the front and then the transfer on the back, that may work but i ran into some problems when they want to change the stock transfer and add things which cant be done so make sure if you do that you make sure to let them know that those images are as is. also make sure there logo is spot colors and not process some dont know the difference and process will be impossible to do plastisol transfers for 30 shirts, the setup fee for that is high.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tonynjanet said:


> I need help. how do custom heat press transfer prices work? I have a church that wants shirts for a camping outing and they want 30 shirts made. they havent told me what they want, as far as logo or church name and logo. but how do I charge? its my first big sale, for me anyway and I really want to do this right. I dont want to overcharge but I dont want to rip myself off. can I get advice please.


Don't quote a price until you know:

- how many t-shirts they want
- how many print locations they need
- what color t-shirts they want
- how many colors in the design (front and back)

Once you have that information, then you can contact the various plastisol transfer companies and get quotes on the number of transfers you need:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

They'll need to know the number of colors in the design and how many you need. They may also need to know if they are going on light or dark garments (or a variety).

Once you have the pricing from the transfer company, then you get the pricing for the wholesale t-shirts. Then you calculate your profit that you want to make and quote the customer.

If you quote them blind without having all the details from them, you could end up losing money.

Many customers may insist that they don't know, but with a little guidance and customer education, you can let them know how the information you get from them effects the price.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

Just as a reference - I quoted out some one color front and back sweatshirts yesterday using transfers - my cost before shirts, shipping, labor, etc was ~5.50 per shirt just for the transfers based on 25. When I went to 50 that cost went down ~3.50 and another half of that based on 100. 

Under 50 I seriously consider vinyl with my one or two color jobs. A little more labor for myself but more profit.


----------

